# forcer un message à être envoyé par Imessage



## PDD (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. Désolé si cela a déjà été expliqué mais j'ai un ami irlandais à qui j'essaye d'envoyer un message par Imessage et à chaque fois mon message par comme sms (vert et payant!). Il a un Iphone . Comment forcer un tel envoi à partir "en bleu". Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour 
Tu as essayé sur son adresse iCloud ?
Si ton forfait ne comprends pas les SMS vers cette destination cela peut venir de la. J'ai eu le cas pour un correspondant dans un DOM. mon forfait ne comprenait à l'époque pas les SMS vers cette destination et tout partait en vert alors que c'était entre iPhone.


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Novembre 2016)

Ton correspondant a-t-il activé iMessage sur son iPhone ?

Réglages / Messages : "iMessage" à activer


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si ton forfait ne comprends pas les SMS vers cette destination cela peut venir de la


Je ne pense pas car par imessage, les textes ne partent pas par SMS mais via Internet (sur le volume de datas du forfait) et ce sont les serveurs d'Apple qui redistribuent vers le destinataire, pas l'opérateur téléphonique.
Et d'ailleurs, si ses messages s'affichent en vert, c'est qu'ils ont été distribués par SMS.

C'est plutôt que le destinataire n'a pas activé iMessage sur son iPhone.


----------



## PDD (6 Novembre 2016)

Une de mes amie a bien activé Imessage sur son Iphone et mes sms partent toujours "en vert". Les message que j'envoie à mon fils partent eux "en bleu" et sont parfois signalés "non distribué" (quand il n'a pas de WiFi je suppose) , je clique dessus alors et j'ai le choix pour les envoyer "en vert"....Moi je ne comprends pas l'astuce.


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, dans les réglages de "Messages", si "envoyer par SMS" est actif, quand les iMessages ne sont pas dispo, c'est envoyé par SMS (donc en vert), pour éviter ça, il suffit de décocher cette fonction, en cas d'échec, il y aura inscrit "non distribué".


----------



## PDD (6 Novembre 2016)

Merci, j'essaye cela...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne pense pas car par imessage, les textes ne partent pas par SMS mais via Internet (sur le volume de datas du forfait) et ce sont les serveurs d'Apple qui redistribuent vers le destinataire, pas l'opérateur téléphonique.
> Et d'ailleurs, si ses messages s'affichent en vert, c'est qu'ils ont été distribués par SMS.
> 
> C'est plutôt que le destinataire n'a pas activé iMessage sur son iPhone.



je ne suis pas assez calé sur le sujet. Mais suite à un changement de forfait de ma part. Orange vers SFR, mon nouveau forfait ne comprenait pas les sms vers les DOM. Mon correspondant avec qui j'échange régulièrement chaque jour est soudainement passé en vert alors que nous étions en bleu. A mon nouveau changement de forfait SFR vers SOSH qui lui comprends les SMS vers les DOM les SMS repartent en bleu.
Sur le forfait qui ne comprenait pas les SMS vers les DOM il fallait que j'envoie les SMS sur son adresse icloud pour que les SMS partent en bleu.


----------



## PDD (8 Novembre 2016)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour, dans les réglages de "Messages", si "envoyer par SMS" est actif, quand les iMessages ne sont pas dispo, c'est envoyé par SMS (donc en vert), pour éviter ça, il suffit de décocher cette fonction, en cas d'échec, il y aura inscrit "non distribué".


Merci, il semble que cela marche...


----------

